# Quota work permit ? Testing jobs in SA ?



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi

This is Sumit from India...having 7.5 yrs exp in testing. Recently I came across ad in newspaper from Y-Axis consultancy for Quota work permit in SA

South Africa Quota Work Permit/ South Africa Immigration

This visa allows u to srch work in SA..I had srched online and found various testing jobs on careerjunction ranging from 28000 to 35000 per month.

Could u pls answer my queries :

1. Is it easy to come with above visa and find job in Cape town in 1-2 months?
2. If I get success in getting job, with above salary , how much I will be able to save (with wife and one kid)

Please reply

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> Hi
> 
> This is Sumit from India...having 7.5 yrs exp in testing. Recently I came across ad in newspaper from Y-Axis consultancy for Quota work permit in SA
> 
> ...


Good day Sumit
Cannot say how easy it will be to find a job in Cape Town, work is very scarce in SA and nationals will receive preference.
You will need a work permit to work in SA and you need to apply for this permit before you come to SA in order to work (ie you will need to have a job offer)
How much you can save will depend on many factors, housing, transport, all the normal stuff.
It is "budget day" in SA today, do not know whether personal taxes or VAT will increase.
Google work permits for South Africa for more information.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Johanna..Quota work permit doesnt require a job offer..read this 

Overview (Top)

*The applicant does not need a job offer in order to obtain the permit.

*Residence permit will be issued for 90 days initially, the applicant will be allowed to search for an employment and update the Department of Home Affairs confirming the employment within this period.

*Labour market opinion is not required

*The quota permit is issued for a period of five years however it will be valid as long as the employment exists. The work permit holder should update the Department of Home Affairs every 12 months about the employment and the work in the same occupational category.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> Thanks Johanna..Quota work permit doesnt require a job offer..read this
> 
> Overview (Top)
> 
> ...


Not sure where you obtained your information Sumit, sorry if I was wrong.

This is I found:
http://www.safis.co.il/site/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Permits.pdf


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Quota work permit


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Johanna for pdf but my bad luck, software testing doesn't list as scarce profession


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> Thanks Johanna for pdf but my bad luck, software testing doesn't list as scarce profession


I am so sorry esumitkumar.


----------

